# middletown dam pics



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

found some old pics a while ago of the old hydraulic dam in middletown after it failed in august of '93. thought some of you newbies to the river might like to see. these pics were taken in sept. i think. as you can see the dam giving out wiped out about 200 yards of woods and created a 50 ft deep hole. that winter the conservancy dist. re-routed the river to the north to where it is now. the area where the hole was located was eventually filled in.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Hey guys i have been in middletown the last couple of weeks and walked over to the old dam. It looks like it might be a decent spot to fish, does anyone still fish there? I have also been trying to find some decent carpholes around middletown with no luck so far. Seems like the only fish i catch out of the GMR are smallies and cats. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Later
Sorry for reviving an old thread but i didn't see anything else about it.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

if that is the same dam i fish at then it is a good carp and cat hole. is that the dam of 73.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

chrisoneal said:


> if that is the same dam i fish at then it is a good carp and cat hole. is that the dam of 73.


yup, its the same one. its where you have to park on 73 and walk back a ways. anyone have any pics from there before it failed? sure would like to see some


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

it looks alot diffrent now. there is not that island there and there only about 1/2 the dam still up. the middle and other side were blown up. A bunch of dabre all over there sticks logs. Trash. Its a very good fishing hole. Sometime when we go out there over night right at sunrise you can hear the carp jumping and sucking the scum off the top of the water. good smallie hole also. Iv been fishing there for about 3 years now and how it changes it each on its look is crazy. There was a island along the bank that got washed away 2 years ago when we had that near 2ft of snow and the tip of the damn that is up broke off and kinda dived in the water. probaly after a few more years the whole thing will prolly be in the water.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

i know last year you could drive back there. i dont know if you still can or not. First time i ever went there on the other side of the river there were people duck hunting. kinda scary when ur only 200 feet away from them. lol


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

if you have ever fished out there iv prolly seen you there last year or they year before that. i know in the summer time that place gets packed. people partying and swimming fishing. I kinda looks like a paylake with all the people there.


----------



## pat8228 (Feb 11, 2007)

Last time I fished that area was back in the late 70's. Has anyone fished the dam off 8th ave in Middletown with any luck? I tried it Sunday, but the water was to high and fast.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies i noticed there was a ton of trash everywhere. But it did look like a good place. I am currently staying right across the street from there. I will probably be fishing there quite a bit in the next couple of months. Maybe I will see you guys there. I will be the one fishing for carp. Thanks again.

P.S Are you guys talking about the dam that is close to access road 1 off of Route 73?


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

yeap the one with the graffity all over it and at the end it comes to point. If u stand and the point and look left all the slack water is were i cought al my carp. iv seen some big ones pulled out of there. im thinking about going down there saturday for a few hours to fish it for shovels and channels depending on the water level. do you know if that big tree is still on the damn. i know last year we tryed to burn in and other people was to. woundering if the root of the tree fell into the water or not. just be carfull out the poeple have died out there.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I didn't notice any trees there today, the water level was still pretty high. Is the gate to the access road always locked? Thanks


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

yea most of the time it is. if u keep driving down the road u come to a light if you go down there and pull off on ur right before the bridge there is a bike path i know u can ride down that to get the spot that is wat i did and no one every had a problem with it. There are offten patrol back there and they never said anything to me when i did. are u able to walk out on the damn yet or is water above it.


----------



## wanderingbuckeye (Mar 6, 2007)

is that the old dam that across from the football stadium? where they built those 4 newer houses that back up to the river, off main?


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

i dont know if there are house's or a football staduim but i do know there is a airport near by. i never really went exploring to find any house. i know if you look down river you can see the railroad tressel. and there are some other dams that are in the woods along 73.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I am going to go out there tomorrow and fish. I will take some pics and upload them to site. I think the dam behind the football stadium is still intact, the one I am referring to is the washed out dam close to the park off of 73.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

yea thats the one. its were you have to climb down it to fishing on it.


----------



## wanderingbuckeye (Mar 6, 2007)

ohh if its down by the park on 73 its like 2 mins from my house.. I will have to ride up the bike trail sometime and see it. I have heard on the other side of the bridge out of trenton is some good deep spots too. There was an old old dam by middies stadium it angles off toward the DAV on the other side of the river thats the one i thought the pics were of.


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

I caught my first Carp there in like 1975. We used to fish for carp with crawdads there and catch monsters. I even lost a zebco to a big carp there. LOL


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

Hey man were u able to make it down there today and snap some photo's just want to see what it looks like and see if were talking about the same plase.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Here are some pics of the dam as of this week! Looks like it changes every year by the looks of it! 


















What do you guys think? Looks like a flathead playground to me! Oh, and not to mention the carp! If you are wondering if we caught anything, we didn't! The water is way up and will probably be up for a while now that is supposed rain into the next century! 

Comments please from the people who fish here! Thanks!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

yup, its a good spot for flatties but unfortunately it gets HAMMERED in the summer. used to be a group of guys who fished there that took out EVERY flattie over 10lbs and take them to Triangle lakes up the road and get $.50 a lb for them i fished there regularly after the failure for about 3 years and then it got crowded really bad on the weekends and has been that way ever since no fun fishing when every time you reel in you bring in 4 other peoples lines..


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

wow it is up. prolly like 14 at the most.on the right where that peice is a slant u can walk out on that maybe anonther 30 foot out. and fish it. it does get pretty pack out there its like a paylake. but if your there first then you got nothing to worry about.When i go i go during the week or try to. and if i go in the weekends i try to make it during the day and fish till midnight or so. its a great place to fish. goodluck


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Hey, any chance you would want to head over with me and a friend this week? Let me know if you would, I know the water is up, but we could give it a try? or next week maybe! Just want to get some locals in on this, cause I am just down here for school! I am not very familiar with the dam, as far as what to fish and such! Let me know if your down for going over there sometime! I live practically right across the street from it! Thanks


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

BTW, that's not cool about them taking the flatties out of there! I am a catch and release person, ESPECIALLY a species such as flatties! They are a unique fish that deserves a unique habitat and a healthy life! 

Any idea what to use for carp or cats out there? I have a homemade carp bait that i'll try, but what for the flatties! Live Shad? That usually works around other places!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I haven't fished the GMR but a couple times and I still haven't caught a carp, but sweet corn and maize (soaked and boiled field corn) can be hard to beat. Maize is a cheap way to bait (chum) an area. I only fish for carp and use those baits among others. I haven't used a doughbait in years, but I do use boilies with are basically highly flavored hard doughballs.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

nice, thanks! Any more comments about carp in the GMR?


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

That whole place is nothing but carp. Seen a few pike here and there too but the GMR is loaded completely with carp.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah but is there any size to them. I was under the impression that the carp in the GMR run under 10 pounds.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I always thought they were small also! But, I am sure there are bigger in there!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

TimJC said:


> yeah but is there any size to them. I was under the impression that the carp in the GMR run under 10 pounds.


south of the last dam in Hamilton they seem to be a bit bigger. a friend lost one about 3 years ago in the fairfield area that he fought for 3+ hours on 8lb test. we got it to the bank before it broke off, bet that thing went 25+lb.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nice, anywhere around middletown to go carpin? Maybe throw a cat pole out? my friend and I were at the bridge outside of middletown fishing for carp, but never got anything! We did manage a 5# channel on the homemade carp bait! Funny!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I stopped by the Middletown Dam today on my way back from picking up my carping gear in Dayton. I did see one small carp jump but that was it. I also saw a couple people frolicking in the river a 100-150 yards upstream.

I also stopped my Smith Park and that looks like a nice pond for carp.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I saw one carp caught in smith park already this year! I was more worried about what carp the dam would hold! At least you saw activity there! Thanks


----------



## Fish-Man06 (Jul 19, 2006)

TimJC said:


> I haven't fished the GMR but a couple times and I still haven't caught a carp, but sweet corn and maize (soaked and boiled field corn) can be hard to beat. Maize is a cheap way to bait (chum) an area. I only fish for carp and use those baits among others. I haven't used a doughbait in years, but I do use boilies with are basically highly flavored hard doughballs.


Hey Tim, where is Mason did you catch your personal best Carp's?


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

i was down at the middletown damn today. about 530=8 and cought 2 channels and a 5lbs shovelhead. then the storm came i kicked us out. little high and fast still but looking like its going to improve.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nice, very good news! 3 hours is not bad for 3 cats! I bet the shovel was a lot of fun! What were you using? Cut bait, or live! THanks


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Zfish said:


> That whole place is nothing but carp. Seen a few pike here and there too but the GMR is loaded completely with carp.


Where have you seen Pike at in the GMR? I thought the water was too warm for them to survive.....


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Kisto said:


> Where have you seen Pike at in the GMR? I thought the water was too warm for them to survive.....


i myself have only seen 2 pike caught from the GMR, one at the tate station (old dp+l) dam in Dayton, and one in West Carrolton. both were under 5 lbs. i hear they are more prevalent north of Dayton but still are very rare and small.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Seen several Pike out of GMR at West Carrollton, Have not seen but had a guy say he catches them regularly at the Dam up stream from Riverscape in Dayton. I dont know what to call that dam. They are definetly in the river south of town. Few, but I have seen three caught in the past two years. Thats just when I was there. One of the older fellows,Jim, that is always there said he has seen others caught. They are far from established. But your standard saugeye baits will take one once in awhile.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

i got the channel on cut chubs and the shovels on live warwouth. the were pretty fun to catch cant wait till they start biting realy good.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Went over to the washed out dam monday with a friend! We did see some carp, but we had little bait with us so we did not catch anything! What do you recommend for artificial bait at the dam? We usually just throw a small rooster, or grubs? Thanks


----------

